# Humph and the beautiful Samantha



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

At the end of I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue the late Humphrey Littleton would introduce the final round with:

Samantha has to nip out now as she has promised to style her new gentleman friend's hair for him. She says she looking forward to giving him a wash and trim, before skilfully blowing him dry!

Samantha has to nip off to the National Opera where she's been giving private tuition to the singers. Having seen what she did to the baritone, the director is keen to see what she might do for a tenor!

Samantha does a few chores for an elderly gentleman who lives nearby. She shows him how to use the washing machine and then prunes his fruit trees. Later he'll hang out his pyjamas as he watches her beaver away up a ladder!

After tasting the meat pies, Samantha said she liked Mr Dewhurst's beef in ale; although she preferred his tongue in cider!

Samantha's just started keeping bees and already has three dozen or so. She says she's got an expert handler coming round to give her a demonstration. He'll carefully take out her 38 bees and soon have them flying around his head!

Samantha has to go now as she's off to meet her Italian gentleman friend who's taking her out for an ice cream. She says she likes to spend an evening licking the nuts off a large Neapolitan!

Samantha has to nip off to a Welsh Conservative Association dinner for their most senior MP whose name is said to be impossible to pronounce. She's certainly found the longest standing Welsh member a bit of a mouthful!

Samantha has to pop out now as she is off to meet her gentleman friend who is helping her restore some old furniture. She's just purchased an old chest of drawers which has suffered from having some candles on it. She's looking forward to stripping her tallboy while he scrapes off varnish and wax next to her!

Samantha has to nip off now to meet her cheese maker gentleman friend. He has promised to show her how to put a blue vein into a Caerphilly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I do miss Humphrey Littleton. I wonder if Jack Dee will handle Samantha in the same way to keep the team's points up.


----------

